# Chinese tube length



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I joined this forum ages ago but haven't really used my catapults since. I have however pulled my 2 dankungs out and blew the dust off of them. I have a axe hunter 2 and a jungle hunter 2 and i like them both, they're great to shoot with!

I have a question on tubing, I've looked around the forum and cant find a definitive answer. Im using 2050 and 1745 tubing, I seem to prefer the 2050. When making a new band set up am I right in thinking i need to make the bands 1/5 of my draw length?

Thanks for any help in advance  really looking forward to using these again!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Late welcome to the forum.

Yes the formula your suggesting will get you close. Shorter and you can get hand slap and bands/tubes dont last as long. Longer and you lose some power but have longer tube/band life.

Incidentally since i brought it up if you go slightly shorter and get hand slap you can shoot heavier ammo to counter hand slap and band/tube longevity may also increase a bit.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree completely with the advice Reset has given you.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot  I'll make one up tomorrow.

Would it be worth it to do just under 5x relaxed length to increase longevity? I understand that obviously the closer to their elastic limit, the less life span the bands have.

I fire 10mm steel ball bearings and sometimes M8 hex nuts.

Thanks


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Example may help. You mentioned tubes so here goes. I shoot 1745's tied at 7". My draw is 32" Im satisfied with the way my chosen ammo (mostly 5/8 marbles) hits with that. I get way over 1000 rounds outa them. So many more than 1000 i quit counting.

You can always go long and then slowly adjust them shorter. Im about 50/50% on hitting hard and longetivity outa tubes so gives you a idea above. Hope this helps.


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah that helped a lot, thanks! Its going to take a while to get a decent aim back! I best get practising!

Thanks again


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

Just thought id say, i made some bandsets up last night, 1 2050 and one 1745. Going to see which i prefer. Heres a pic with them both in  really cant decide which i prefer, however i find the bands sit more constantly in the same place with axe hunter, which helps my accuracy.









Tried a but of shooting earlier, my accuracy is slowly coming back 

Thanks for the help.


----------

